# Outsourcing Woodworking



## woodworker33 (Mar 11, 2014)

I handcraft small home decor wood products and recently my business is starting to grow but I'm finding myself hard to keep up with the demand. I am in Los Angeles, I was wondering if someone can recommend a CNC or hand woodworking place that I can outsource some of my work to. I'd prefer a local place, but also consider places within the US.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

Just want kind of work are your requiring? I think these guys would want to know.

I do not do any flat work just turning which is wonderful to do.


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

My company does CNC and laser work for other woodshops (mostly guitar parts at the moment) but we're located far away in Illinois. I'm sure there are others doing the same in California but I wouldn't know who they are.

Check 100Kgarages.com and see if any wood fab shops come up in your area. Alternatively, contact ShopBot, Universal Laser and Epilog to see if they can forward you to shops that might do the work you need.


----------



## DLCW (Feb 18, 2011)

woodworker33,

I do this type of work all the time for other businesses. What type of cutting/milling/machining are you looking to have done?

i am located in northeastern WA state. I can set up very reasonable shipping if the quantities are there.

Don


----------

